

Regretting Move, Bank May Return to Manhattan - siculars
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/09/nyregion/ubs-may-move-back-to-manhattan-from-stamford.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all

======
siculars
"... although Goldman Sachs equity traders revolted in 2002 when the
investment bank tried to relocate them to an expensive new tower in Jersey
City, a mere mile from its Lower Manhattan headquarters."

Location still matters.

~~~
dr_
Because, of course, the financial district is home to the hottest restaurants,
lounges and nightlife....

The city should give up wasting time on banks and bankers and focus more on
growing it's tech sector. Otherwise you're never going to find a Google, FB or
Apple HQ in Manhattan.

~~~
burgerbrain
_"the financial district is home to the hottest restaurants, lounges and
nightlife...."_

 _"The city should give up wasting time on banks and bankers"_

These two sentences do not jive.

~~~
infinite8s
The first sentence is sarcasm. The financial district is pretty dead after
business hours (as is midtown).

~~~
burgerbrain
Ah, fair enough.

------
iqster
I was just in Stamford last weekend helping my gf find a place there. We both
currently live in NYC right now.

First off, rents in Stamford are insane. Decent 1-bedrooms currently rent for
over 2 grand (which is what I pay in Manhattan). Granted you get 200 more
square feet and a parking spot, this is still a large increase over what rents
were in Stamford in 07 (about 500 bucks cheaper). The real-estate agents we
spoke to claimed that RBS and UBS were hiring like gangbusters and this was
pulling rents higher.

Most of the high end apartments we say had a shuttle service to the Metro
North station. It seems there are a lot of folks who live in Stamford and who
commute to Manhattan.

------
guelo
Yikes, that picture of that massive cubicle farm gave me the creeps. What is
the idea with these trading floors always having open plans? It's not like
anyone's going to be shouting across that room.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Cheaper than giving people offices, I'd wager.

